# When to capitalize medieval words/titles



## WordTrance (Nov 28, 2013)

When using the following words, when should I capitalize that word?

king vs. King:
Then, the King knighted the man.
Then, the king knighted the man.
Then, King Henry knighted the man.
Then, king Henry knighted the man.

kingdom vs. Kingdom:
The Kingdom is in great peril.
or
The kingdom is in great peril.

captain vs. Captain:
Then, the Captain spoke.
Then, the captain spoke.
"Here we are," said the captain.
"Here we are," said the Captain.
"Here we are," said captain William.
"Here we are," said Captain William.

Thank you in advance for the help, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Nickleby (Nov 29, 2013)

If the word is part of a name, you capitalize it because it's a proper noun. If the word stands alone, it's not a name but a generic term.

The words _king_ or _captain_ could refer to anyone, so they're lowercase. The names _King Henry_ and _Captain William_ refer to specific people, and the titles are parts of their names, so they're uppercase. It's not complicated, it just seems that way.


----------



## WordTrance (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks, much appreciated. What about when referring to a specific king but not naming them, such as: "Yes, the king did say that." I guess it's lowercase there as well, even if it is referring to King Henry and everyone knows it? Thanks again.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks, much appreciated. What about when referring to a specific king but not naming them, such as: "Yes, the king did say that." I guess it's lowercase there as well, even if it is referring to King Henry and everyone knows it? Thanks again.


----------



## Nickleby (Nov 30, 2013)

WordTrance said:


> What about when referring to a specific king but not naming them, such as: "Yes, the king did say that." I guess it's lowercase there as well, even if it is referring to King Henry and everyone knows it?



In some cases, the person is implicitly known, so the word does refer to a specific person. However, the rule applies to all uses of the word, including those where the person isn't known. For that matter, you can say "everyone knows it," but some people may not know--the quote may be taken out of context, for instance.

Trying to bend the rule that way can get complicated in a hurry. This is a case where there are no exceptions, no hidden conditions, no extenuating circumstances. Either it's a proper name or it isn't. Don't overthink it.


----------



## WordTrance (Dec 4, 2013)

I do tend to overthink the details. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## pointystar (Jan 26, 2014)

If King precedes the name, it is a title and hence you capitalize it.

If it is a generic term, then you don't

Example:

King William III was originally from the Dutch hinterlands

The king was slayed in a flurry of arrows from the enemy.


----------

